# TASCAM US-200 USB Interface



## illusion8055 (Apr 23, 2012)

I know that the TASCAM US122MKII is one of the gold standards that is used for REW. That being said, the reviews in terms of reliability leave something to be desired. I last looked into this a couple of months ago and I am looking at the process again.

That being said, TASCAM makes the US-200 interface, which A) seems to have better reviews B) is newer C) has newer and more updated drivers.

I would like to use the device for more than just REW. Last time I posed this question I was told that the 122MKII handles REW beautifully. That being said, I'd like to think that I can get more mileage/usage out of a product that I can use regularly as an improved soundcard for my PC and mic preamp for blogging.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might check the REW Soundcard Database to see if anyone has used this device.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## illusion8055 (Apr 23, 2012)

Been there done that. No luck


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well then - keep in touch and let us know how it works! Posting your experiences in the Database thread will certainly be helpful to others. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I have used the US-800 (returned it to Pawn America a yesterday), the 800 has a memory leak in the driver where any audio in/out is retained in memory till you restart... The other units (I have looked into the 600 and 1800 specifically) do not appear to have the driver issue, and apart from the driver issue, the US-800 was an excellent piece of hardware, I wish it didn't crash my computer, but I actually tried calling TASCAM to see if they were intending on fixing the driver so I could keep the US-800  I ordered a US-1800 off amazon a couple of days ago

not sure if any of that helps you out? If you have a mac then the US-800 will work for ya, and MAYBE if you do are running 32 bit windows (as far as I can tell its a problem with the 64bit windows drivers), which these days is unlikely...


----------

